# Does Lingonier Count as a formal certificate?



## CJ_The_Baptist (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi friends. I was looking into taking some theological courses but just for a certificate. I was interested in the online certificate from Southeastern Baptist but then I realized that Lingonier Connect has certificate programs and it's only 9 bucks a month which is unbelievable. Is it to good to be true or what? I realize this isn't the same as seminary or a degree but is this a certificate I could put on my resume? Thanks and blessings, CJ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arapahoepark (Sep 8, 2016)

I sincerely doubt it. Its not accredited. Does not mean it is not good though.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Sep 8, 2016)

I have a few of the Ligonier certificates from doing the courses, and have beta tested for them. I can't imagine they are as rigorous as a seminary course, or condensed seminary course(assuming that I have correctly understood your question). They are a great "gap filler" between Church school, and seminary In my humble opinion.


----------



## CJ_The_Baptist (Sep 8, 2016)

I understand they are not seminary courses but are the certificates something I can list on my resume? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arapahoepark (Sep 8, 2016)

CJ_The_Baptist said:


> I understand they are not seminary courses but are the certificates something I can list on my resume?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I wouldn't, honestly since it is not from an accredited seminary.


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 8, 2016)

It depends on who is looking at your resume, in all honesty. What will they think of Ligonier? Will it matter that they are not accredited in the eyes of those who read your resume?


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 8, 2016)

Following Andrew's thought, you can list whatever you want on a resume, as long as it's true. Whether it's helpful is another thing. You should keep in mind who you are targeting and determine if it is useful information for the person you are sending it to.

I once listed, among other things, "I can tie a blood-knot with one hand" on a resume. That was targeting a position as an editor for an outdoor magazine.

I thought about including it in a resume for a tax lawyer position, but decided to leave it out. Maybe that's why I didn't get the job....


----------



## earl40 (Sep 8, 2016)

VictorBravo said:


> I once listed, among other things, "I can tie a blood-knot with one hand" on a resume. That was targeting a position as an editor for an outdoor magazine.



Three or four wraps? I have yet have one pull trough with three.


----------



## Toasty (Sep 8, 2016)

CJ_The_Baptist said:


> Hi friends. I was looking into taking some theological courses but just for a certificate. I was interested in the online certificate from Southeastern Baptist but then I realized that Lingonier Connect has certificate programs and it's only 9 bucks a month which is unbelievable. Is it to good to be true or what? I realize this isn't the same as seminary or a degree but is this a certificate I could put on my resume? Thanks and blessings, CJ
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That depends on what the resume is for.

If the organization that you are giving your resume to is looking for academic credit from an accredited school, then I would not put it on your resume.


----------



## CJ_The_Baptist (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your input. I'm not currently applying anywhere I just wondered what the Validity was.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 8, 2016)

Wow, some of these folks are overly critical! It depends on what the resume is attempting to accomplish. If you are looking for a job as an aid in the White House or seeking to be a research scholar at WTS, listing the certificates would be foolish.

But, since you have no formal seminary training, are in your early 20s, and want to work in street evangelism, listing the certificates could demonstrate entry level competence for certain church posts. When I used to hire assistants (aka secretaries), many of them would not have a college degree. It mattered very much to me that they had taken continuing ed courses in Microsoft Office or had taken advantage of classes in work with the elderly. If we had five non-college grads and one of them had certificates from recognized organizations (but not accredited colleges) for continuing education, that would likely be the one who caught my eye. It is the old principle of highlighting your best accomplishments. If you only have an A.A., it is better to list it than not to on your resume. But, once you obtain a B.A., you would be better advised to leave off the intermediary step. Until you receive more education, certificates from any recognized training organization (whether it is the local community college, Ligonier, or programs to learn how to use Microsoft Office) may be helpful to show initiative and to demonstrate your comparative superiority to other candidates.

In other words, Ligonier certificates might demonstrate to a senior pastor that you have some background in theological studies, despite your lack of seminary. Unlike many of the Presbyterian churches represented on this board, Baptist churches will OFTEN hire a young man with no college or seminary to work in youth ministry on a part-time basis. They may only have their jeans, a guitar, and coolness as a resume. I would think that certificates from Ligonier would be something that would encourage a pastor to select you over the other non-educated kids. Furthermore, in my city, there seems to be a plethora of senior pastors of large and mega-churches with NO theological training whatsoever!

Realize, however, that Ligonier is not your average non-confessional Baptist church. People know it for its reputation for Calvinistic soteriology. A resume listing Ligonier might be a disqualifier in a church with an Arminian pastor. Since you are unlikely to be looking for work in such a setting,however, that should not be your problem.

I have a certificate from Answers in Genesis for a 11 wk course on creation apologetics. It does not appear on my resume. A 30 unit certificate from UCLA for a ten course program in institutional development that featured full classes in capital campaigns, grant writing, major gifts, annual campaigns, etc. DOES appear on my resume. So, it depends on who you are pitching yourself to and for what kind of role. When you are without a college and seminary degree, a Ligonier certificate is better than nothing. If you go on to pick up advanced degrees, it would probably be unhelpful to list it at that point.

And, even if you had a degree from a non-accredited (but credible) institution, that would not necessarily be the kiss of death. If you were pursuing a secular job, accredited is absolutely mandatory. However, in the field of ministry, many schools (e.g., PRTS) graduate competent and credible men who are able to be accepted in their denominations, even though the school does not have regional accreditation (PRTS only obtained accreditation a few years ago). The requirements of the organization and its culture will be decisive. Indeed, a highly accredited degree from an uber liberal school might be a reason to deny a person seeking to join a very conservative church body.


----------



## CJ_The_Baptist (Sep 8, 2016)

DMcFadden said:


> Wow, some of these folks are overly critical! It depends on what the resume is attempting to accomplish. If you are looking for a job as an aid in the White House or seeking to be a research scholar at WTS, listing the certificates would be foolish.
> 
> But, since you have no formal seminary training, are in your early 20s, and want to work in street evangelism, listing the certificates could demonstrate entry level competence for certain church posts. When I used to hire assistants (aka secretaries), many of them would not have a college degree. It mattered very much to me that they had taken continuing ed courses in Microsoft Office or had taken advantage of classes in work with the elderly. If we had five non-college grads and one of them had certificates from recognized organizations (but not accredited colleges) for continuing education, that would likely be the one who caught my eye. It is the old principle of highlighting your best accomplishments. If you only have an A.A., it is better to list it than not to on your resume. But, once you obtain a B.A., you would be better advised to leave off the intermediary step. Until you receive more education, certificates from any recognized training organization (whether it is the local community college, Ligonier, or programs to learn how to use Microsoft Office) may be helpful to show initiative and to demonstrate your comparative superiority to other candidates.
> 
> ...



Thankyou Sir! I appreciate this advice greatly! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny (Sep 8, 2016)

My wife and I are members of Ligonier Connect,

This amounts to watching a twenty minute video and answering three questions. (Sometimes 5 or 7)
Is it great??? You betcha,  Well worth doing and you can learn a lot.


----------

